# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  need to finish my print but idk if i can

## mini

hello, joined today, new to the forums and to 3d printing 

i was printing this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2676324 and i was 10 out of 12 hours in. the print was moving ever so slightly, so i paused it and hot glued it down to the print bed. i clicked resume and got the 1001 error, cancelling my print. thats a lot of plastic and im laid off, so im actually really fucking pissed of that some "pretend-gineer" designed it so that something so stupid would cancel your prints.

so i haven't touched it, didn't close makerbot desktop or anything. its just sitting there. im a machinist apprentice by trade, so im used to FANUC cnc controllers and manual cnc contol with g-code or with hand wheels. i THINK that i can get the Z length of the finished print, figure out how much of the model i have left to print. then i would modify the model, change it so that its not printing with rafts, and then essentialy touch off the top of what i gave printed with the tip of the nozzle and set that as my Z 0. and start printing from there. however, i dont know how to do this. i have seen people use a reprap and a software like pronterface or printrun and do something similar. how can i do this with my makerbot replicator mini? i know that old makerbots used to use a redesigned Arduino Mega 2560 or something, but i assume that they have something propriatary now.

also is it possible to change a perameter, so that it will just pause the operation, instead of cancelling it?

thanks in advance

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Hello Mini

I looked at your Stl model I loaded it into Cura 15.04.6 an came up with a little over 4 hours 10 minutes to print the Model.
An then just for giggles loaded it into Cura 4.0.3 an came up with a print time of 3 hours 43 minutes to print the Model.
In total Cura 4.0.3 would have saved me about 1/2 hour of printing.

You may want to check the settings on your slicer.

----------


## mini

hello. thanks for replying. 

id honestly love to be using cura, i am writing the definition file so that cura can slice for the printer, until i realized that they had a UI for it. for now tho i have to use makerbot desktop, and it told be 12.5 hours, with a resolution of .2mm and a infill of 7% or 8%.

i was going to take a suggestion off of reddit, and modify the gcode so that it would just begin to print from where it left off, but makerbot uses a propreitary flavour of gcode

----------


## Roberts_Clif

How about this


https://jessestevens.com.au/2019/10/...-replicator-2/

OR

https://community.ultimaker.com/topi...-plugin-howto/

----------


## mini

AWESOME! thanks so much.

i *think* that i may have gotten it set up in cura, even tho im apprehensive about it working on the first try. i will definitely need those tho, especialy the start and end gcode.

----------


## curious aardvark

use flashprint and select creator
 pro. 

way way better than makerbot software. 
I get just over 4 hours in simplify3d and about 130gms pla. 

So not much plastic really. 

Get some decent adhesion on your printbed and do it through flashprint :-)

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> AWESOME! thanks so much.



Feedback Please did my posted information help.

Post what you found out so we can learn from your experiences.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

If I was in standing in front of the 3D Printer it is hard enough to repair. Cannot help unless you share your new information of what is going on with your 3D Printer. 

If you post a detailed description of your 3D Printers actions or even post a short video to You-tube the users of this forum will better suited to help you!

----------


## karthika123

We provide all the services with all <a href=“https://www.geekschip.com/blog/social-media-statistics”>social media statistics</a>meet us can give you promising services.

----------


## Pietro

> We provide all the services with all <a href=“https://www.geekschip.com/blog/social-media-statistics”>social media statistics</a>meet us can give you promising services.


This is irrelevant to the topic :Mad:

----------


## V_means_five

> This is irrelevant to the topic


I agree. What we can do with him?

----------

